# #1 vs. #2 Heat vs. Pistons



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

The Battle at AAA

3:30

ABC


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I have a good feeling about this one. Our guys know that if we want to win the East, we have to beat the Pistons, and I can see us bringing it to the table for this game.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

let's hope our guys see the urgency at hand. Let's see if we can "switch it on" as it is said. See you guys after the game I gotta beat traffic.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Should be an interesting game. Can play out alot of different ways. If we lose I think some changes are in store. Regardless, I hope the Pistons took advantage of our 6th man: South Beach last night.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

I think the Heat have the edge in this one coming off the big loss and needing the win to prove a point to the league that they are contenders, and having a few days at home to prepare. The Pistons on the other hand dont need the win nearly as bad. I see Miami winning the hustle plays and really getting after the Pistons in this one. Im hoping for a Piston win, but I think the cards are in Miamis favor today.


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

did i just see chauncy dunk? :eek8:


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

How bad do these ref's hate us?


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Absolutely hideous officiating early. Calls on UD and Toine were terrible.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

how funny is it that people think Shaq is useless now?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade.........WOW!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Wade.........WOW!


I swear, every game that passes, I'm more convinced that Jwill and Wade are one of the best guard combo's in the league.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Pound it to Shaq EVERY TIME! Dale Davis can't hold Shaq on the block!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JWill to Payton for 33333333333

Tied at 24 at the end of the 1st

Shaq with 12 so far


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

We're playing good right, let's keep it up!


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Wade misses a wide open layup he should have dunked....Hubie's response "Wade isnt getting good looks" Then he goes off and drools about detroit's guards


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

McDyess on Shaq?????????

POUND IT INSIDE ALLLLLLLLLLLLLL DAY


----------



## K1X (Jun 14, 2005)

Time like theses just show how J will is important to our offence...Go heat


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Shaq is dominating these guys down low. I don't want to sound like a broken record, but I agree with SD, pound it down low every time down!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

shaq is playing great, but he wont be able to do it all game

we need wade to come alive in this game


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Anyone else cant stand listening to Hubie. he is insane...He was shocked that we didnt get the ball to shaq...who was on the bench at the time. He's worse than he was during the playoffs last year.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

maswe12 said:


> Anyone else cant stand listening to Hubie. he is insane...*He was shocked that we didnt get the ball to shaq...who was on the bench at the time*. He's worse than he was during the playoffs last year.


 :laugh:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

maswe12 said:


> Anyone else cant stand listening to Hubie. he is insane...He was shocked that we didnt get the ball to shaq...who was on the bench at the time. He's worse than he was during the playoffs last year.


he is horrible.......

he, walton, and reggie make me wish all of our games were exclusively on Sunshine


----------



## K1X (Jun 14, 2005)

Yeah shaq kinda look alone out there...hope wade wake up and start dominating too,along with J- Will hitting 3s and getting dimes...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Somebody needs to call Dwyane and get him to the game if we wanna win this....

Shaq can't win it by himself.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im cheern for yall to beat the pistons for obvious reasons. shaqs doing great but man where dwade


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

everyone knows shaq is lazy b4 march.. maybe he's starting early this year? he looks awesome, besides that one botched dunk in the 1st. 20 pts, best first half by shaq since i can remember.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

hey i checked out that finalfrontier website.. very entertaining. i sincerely hope you don't believe the earth is 6000 years old.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Its funny (in a sad way) that almost every game, one, MAYBE two players are hot, and the others are ice cold. 

I'll feel really bad for Shaq after putting up a performance like this FINALLY and getting absolutely no help from the team.

Our defense has been decent, they are shooting lights out, nothing we can do about that.

Wade needs to come alive in the 2nd half in a big way, and Shaq needs to continue to dominate the paint. Those two things happen we can still win, if not, 1-10 to the top teams in the NBA, and 0-2 to our road block.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Keep up the good work, Big Fella. Wade with 3/11 for 9 pts. at the half... ew.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

UD40 said:


> How bad do these ref's hate us?


 Anyone with Shaq on their team cant complain about calls...my new rule. But the officials have got to find a rythm and stick with it so the players can adjust. Either call the ticky tack or dont ...dont pick and choose. Does anyone think that Rip staying so tight on Wade and forcing Wade to work so hard on the other end is affecting Wades game? Ive been payin close attention to the Rip / Wade matchup and Rip is chasing him out to mid court to keep him from gettin the ball.


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

Copper said:


> Anyone with Shaq on their team cant complain about calls...my new rule. But the officials have got to find a rythm and stick with it so the players can adjust. Either call the ticky tack or dont ...dont pick and choose. Does anyone think that Rip staying so tight on Wade and forcing Wade to work so hard on the other end is affecting Wades game? Ive been payin close attention to the Rip / Wade matchup and Rip is chasing him out to mid court to keep him from gettin the ball.


that is some defense and hustle, I like that


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shandon could be BIG for this team if he can contribute again


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

This one looks just like every other game. We start to make a run, and then make some bad decisions (GP passing up a 10 foot shot for a shandon anderson 20 footer) and then the defense relaxes and the deficit is larger than ever. I think this has been the same script for every game against solid teams. We just dont have IT...this team doesnt work, maybe this will get riley to admit his mistake and get some help. I dont like it but maybe we should call spreewell.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heat cut the lead back down to 9 after 2 Shaq scores...

McDyess with an offensive foul, Heat ball


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Payton lays it in, heat down 7...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Delfino air ball...

Payton misses, Shaq gets the board, fouled by Rasheed (3rd foul)

misses the 1st, hits the 2nd...6 point game


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Big Ben throws it into the backcourt, Heat ball after the TV timeout............


We gotta keep the run goign!


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

I have 2 wishes right now:

-get the lead w/in 5 finally
-DONT let Toine keep on shooting 3s


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Detroit knows how to respond to runs....we keep bringing the lead down, and then they go on a 30 second 5-0 run to bring it back up


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade drives, to the line for 2....
makes 1/2

Heat down 5


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Sheed scores....

Walker's airball turns into a great oop to Shaq, 6:44 left, Heat down 5

Billups going to the line for 2 after the foul


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Chauncey hits both, Heat down 88-81

Wade takes a ******* shot, miss....

Chauncey misses on the other end, Heat ball...

Shaq misses but hustles on the baseline to save it off the Pistons, Heat ball after the timeout...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq with the slam....88-83

Sheed misses, Shandon boards it...

Shaq misses, Udon with the over the back foul


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Sheed hits the jumper, 90-83, 4:30 left

Wade hits off the screen, 90-85


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rip misses, Shaq grabs his 8th board

HOLY ****! Wade with the and1, what a ****in shot! WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

To Do List:

1. Play Shandon Anderson more.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Chauncey hits an amazing 3 in Wade's face...

Wade boards a miss and lays it in

Rip hits a corner 3 on great ballmovement...Heat down 4


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade knocks down a 2, Heat down 96-94, 1:50 left...

Chauncey hits another big shot, 98-94

Wade hits a hook, 98-96


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Payton Steals It


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Payton rips it from Billups

Wade ties it up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

55 seconds left, timeout Pistons...98-98

Wade has scored the last 15 points for the Heat


----------



## dpinzow (Nov 19, 2005)

I dislike the Heat intensely but there is absolutely no way any NBA fan can dislike a player like Wade...the guy is an absolute STUD and a class act to boot.

When Wade is playing well he is as good a player as there is in the sport. He's as legitimate an all-star as Kobe or any guard in the league.

This 4th quarter Wade looked as good as Jordan in his prime (no joke)


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Over The Back On Ben!!!!!!!!!!!!! Come One!!!!!!!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Wade!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwyane Wade


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

D Wade! D Wade! D Wade!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

*Wade*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Prince misses! Heat win!!!!!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

NOYCE WIN~ GUYS!!! I HATE PISTONS

I luv spurs tho


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Awesome win! *claps* 

Wade won this one for us boys, gotta love him.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

What an awesome game. Wade's insane.

Finally get that big win.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Was that 17 straight points by Wade??? Insane! :clap:


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

17 consecutive points from Mr. Wade......not to mention the game winner....great game by everyone.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq carried us all afternoon while Wade was struggling....and Wade finished it off.

Great win for us as a TEAM.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

That made my day!!!!

*AWESOME* WIN!!!!!

Anyone still upset about the Dallas game last week? :laugh:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

GREAT to see the heat outplay an excellent team down the stretch


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

anyway, wth happened to Jwill?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

:clap: We love you D WADE. Un friggin believable. And yet there are still doubters. 17 consecutive points including the game winner. I was bouncin around like a fish out of water. Think my heart almost stopped. 

Haters, don't come out to celebrate, stay in your holes.

Shaq 1st half, Wade 2nd Half, AB C you later. :wave:



> anyway, wth happened to Jwill?


What do you mean? GP got extended minutes because of his much better defense was needed on Billups.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Glad Miami also thrived with the Payton-Wade-Anderson-Haslem-O'Neal lineup I suggested.



> Haters, don't come out to celebrate, stay in your holes.


 :cheers: :clap:


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Wow I just happened to turn the game on when Wade was catching fire... 17 consecutive points?! Craziness man. Great win by the Heat.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

what happened to j-will was GP's best game as a Heat. he was fantastic, so was Shandon. Walker did absolutely nothing and we still won. shaq was great, haslem has huge hustle plays, and riley coached a magnificent game. we could've guarded the 3 better, but whats new. this is a huge win. wade's second half performance is one of the all-time best .. holy crap, that was sick!


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Solid win fellas, pretty much like I thought. Miami was playing with sudden death mentality. Wade stepped up and started hitting some shots when Rip stopped guarding him, Im still wondering why Flip made that switch. Keep up the good play and hopefully we'll meet in the post season.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Got outscored 33-3 at the 3 pt line and still won....Thank you Mr. Wade. Very very exciting win. Good to build off after the all star break


----------



## De_dauntless (Oct 2, 2003)

Great game by the Heat. Didn't Shaq look like he was 20 again damn. Shaq kept us in the game offensively and defensively. While D.Wade took over in the closing minutes. Great Defense by the heat in 4th but you know what, damn that piston team is great. But you gotta love the HEAT.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Great win, we needed that one.

Wade was simply incredible.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Much respect to the Pistons. That team is killer. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't a little afraid of meeting them in the playoffs.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Yyess Babbbyyyy, Im Going Nutzz


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, I wish I was at that game. Wade and Shaq were AMAZING! . Great bounce back after that horrible game at Dallas. 

DWade shows how clutch he is once again.


----------



## K1X (Jun 14, 2005)

i couldn t see the game, but mna...u know i m gonna download it on bittorent..i ve been waiting for a game like this the whole season. Now, let s keep the fire blazing....GO HEAT !!!!


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

Great win. Glad to hear people finally recognizing how good Wade is


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

GoDWade said:


> Great win. Glad to hear people finally recognizing how good Wade is


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

GoDWade said:


> Great win. Glad to hear people finally recognizing how good Wade is


Lol, if you don't mind me asking....your not talking about Heat fans...are you? Cause we've known his talent since the '03 draft(heck, even before that.)


----------



## sic_D (May 5, 2005)

good defensive effort by heat in the 4th quarter. Of course Wade was awesome. 
Shaq was also on fire in the first half. 

Now only if heat keep Shannon anderson in the game and Walker out.


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

UD40 said:


> Lol, if you don't mind me asking....your not talking about Heat fans...are you? Cause we've known his talent since the '03 draft(heck, even before that.)


no you are right I am not talking about the Heat fans. A lot of people think he is overhyped and thus devalues him. Even after his great performance last year in the playoffs against the Pistons people still doubt his game and consistently put him lower to Lebron James and other elite players in the league

obviously, we all love Wade. But after today's game we might want to discuss to whole Wade/Lebron thing again


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

this was a good game on ABC today from what I saw the game got close in the 3rd when Riley went w/ Payton/Wade/Shandon Anderson. That lineup matched up defense-defense with the Pistons. Wade and Shaq played great the right players were in though. I have never been a fan of Antoine Walker the team went on a run when he went to the bench in the 4th I believe, maybe it was the 3rd quarter.

Congratulations on the win


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Damn i missed the game, just got home from work, i was working all day! F***!!!

So i see the Heat won, and im happy as hell, we needed this one badly. i hope they can carry this little momentum after the ASG. i read that Wade scored the last 17 points of the game for the Heat? insane. 

anyways were only mid way of the season, still got awhile to go. I hope this team can keep this up. :biggrin:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

kamaze said:


> this was a good game on ABC today from what I saw the game got close in the 3rd when Riley went w/ Payton/Wade/Shandon Anderson. That lineup matched up defense-defense with the Pistons. Wade and Shaq played great the right players were in though. I have never been a fan of Antoine Walker the team went on a run when he went to the bench in the 4th I believe, maybe it was the 3rd quarter.
> 
> Congratulations on the win


thanks man


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I think we've known how clutch Wade, for awhile now, one really memoribal BIG clutch play was vs the Hornets...remember Game one, Back in Black, SVG goes to his rookie for the big play, and he comes through...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

gio30584 said:


> *Damn i missed the game, just got home from work, i was working all day! F***!!!*
> So i see the Heat won, and im happy as hell, we needed this one badly. i hope they can carry this little momentum after the ASG. i read that Wade scored the last 17 points of the game for the Heat? insane.
> 
> anyways were only mid way of the season, still got awhile to go. I hope this team can keep this up. :biggrin:


You got to get a DVR dude...


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Great win!!! I called it out y'all, I said Dallas was a wake-up call and the Heat would come to play today. I guess the season's not over after all...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> You got to get a DVR dude...


yeah.

will this game be re-played? 

i hope so


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

gio30584 said:


> yeah.
> 
> will this game be re-played?
> 
> i hope so


You can try to buy it off of Google Video store, wait a few days it'll be out then..


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

lol i also miss easily from what i am hearing the best game by the Heat, i was going to record but everytime i do we loss so i though i might try the opposite and see what happens LOL.

Damn ESPN they are only replaying the Ind-SA game F U!!!!.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I bet you ther replaying the Heat game prob tomorw night...


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

ESPN will probably be replaying it sometime after midnight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

gio30584 said:


> yeah.
> 
> will this game be re-played?
> 
> i hope so


The replay is on tuesday at 3:00 a.m on ESPN.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

wade2shaq said:


> The replay is on tuesday at 3:00 a.m on ESPN.


yeah you are right i just checked on the media guide but damn why tuesday?


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Shaq carried us all afternoon while Wade was struggling....and Wade finished it off.
> 
> Great win for us as a TEAM.


That is the way it is supposed to be. Good win by the Heat, Shaq seemed to be sending a message to the Pistons while D. Wade finished it off.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

> Riley-``I haven't seen many like that in a long time. I mean, coming from behind, too. It was an absolute thrill to watch him make that last [shot]. I'm going to get on him a little bit, though. He should've had that thing going in with zero seconds on the clock.''


Funny thing is, i was thinking the same thng, he did shoot it a little early, it shold've been lil later like the Knicks game, but ah well, outcome came out positive..


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> The replay is on tuesday at 3:00 a.m on ESPN.


thanks for the info man! :biggrin:


----------



## zen (Nov 11, 2005)

Don't forget, that means tonight at 3 am. It officially becomes Tuesday at midnight.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)




----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


>


That's awesome.


----------

